# Tanker Surfing...



## buck001 (Jan 5, 2011)

Anyone ever do this?? I've seen videos of people doing it in Galveston,


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

you run across peter davis on galveston beach patrol he can give you info. im sure http://tankersurfcharters.com/history/


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Lots of it on the youtubes !!
looks like a blast to me !


----------



## neal_murph (Apr 12, 2012)

I have been a few times with Capt. John Havens and some other friends. What do you want to know about it?


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

We used to do it off Redfish Island too. Also rode wave crest with my 15ft flatbottom back in the mid 70's.


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

Haven't tried it but have threatened. The waves break for a long way, but slow, and can be hard to catch. From what I have heard, you need a really long, thick longboard or a jet ski/boat to tow in. 
I have watched some really pretty waves coming off the ships headed to the Port of Port Lavaca in Matagorda Bay. Here there are only 2-3 ships a day, so timing would be critical.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

That looks cool as heck! My Dad told me stories of running with some less than savory kids in his youth. The other kids would "acquire" small aluminum boats, and overpower them with tiller handle outboard motors. They would then sit/stand on the bow of these small boats, along with a gas can and a few concrete blocks, and use a PVC extension handle to operate the outboard motor, and surf the wake of the tug boats in the Banana River and Indian River on the east coast of Florida. He said it was a blast, right up till the thieving kids got arrested and their boat supply dried up.


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

Looks like a blast! They showed it on the movie Step Into Liquid also great movie


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Surfs Up....


----------



## buck001 (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks for the info, I would like to know wheres the best place to do it? I longboard all the time in Hawaii and i use to have a wakeboard boat that we use to wake surf behind.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Jimmy Buffet even got into the action one year before his Houston concert. Showed clips on the big screen during the concert.

http://vimeo.com/m/12318795


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Check out the You Tube videos, its out by the ship channel, off Texas City Dike, you need a boat, as stated, there are guides that will take you.


----------



## plhsurfer (Jun 28, 2005)

Few pics from my last trip


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Awesome pics. That looks fun.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

One of the best surfing documentaries that exist is a film called "Step Into Liquid!" There is actually a segment where they highlight Galveston Bay.

As others have stated, search Youtube and there are plenty of vids!


----------



## buck001 (Jan 5, 2011)

i have a boat and fish east and west Galveston all the time just never thought about trying this until now, maybe put in at the dike and run up the ship cannel just looking at the tankers pass...?


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

James from the movie "Step into Liquid" has a shop in Galveston. He's a really cool and interesting dude. I think he arranges "Tanker trips".

Check out James at Surf Specialties
www.surfspecialties.com/
3702 Ave R Galveston
409.763.1559


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

MarkU said:


> James from the movie "Step into Liquid" has a shop in Galveston. He's a really cool and interesting dude. I think he arranges "Tanker trips".
> 
> Check out James at Surf Specialties
> www.surfspecialties.com/
> ...


James is the captain of the surf charters. Ive known James over 20 yrs and he is a great guy. Does allot for the community on the island and knows the waters very well.


----------



## Luco (Sep 21, 2006)

that is awesome!


----------



## Boatcrazy700 (May 30, 2010)

Check out tanker surf charters he's out of Galveston. James Fulbright is his name. Watched him and a few others out there on the spoil area


----------



## txflatsguy (Jan 14, 2006)

No reason to pay anyone I don't think I know a lot of of the pilots I can make a few calls I have a boat or ill throw down on fuel. Nothing against James but really PAY to go surf my backyard naa I'm good. I think he caters to people from outa town. I'm down anytime. Just someone shoot me a text pm me for my number.
( be in fl surfing the 4th-7th)


----------



## WestEnd1 (Jul 26, 2012)

It's a blast to do but be careful. The wake sucks up quick from in the shoals/shallows and Ive seen boats go from perfectly fine to next second almost completely swampped or sitting high and dry. The charters are pricey but James does have it wired fairly well. Google tanker traffic sites and look for incoming/outgoing times, what type of cargo, full or empty ship and match that up with the tides and good weather and piece of cake. Ive spent several trips out there just waiting and got nada. Biggest threat is that wake catching you off gaurd in the boat. Board depends on riders skill level. rookie=bigger boat, etc


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

My dad used to surf them as a teen back in the 60's. He didn't have a power boat and the waves move to fast to paddle into. Him and a friend would take their Hobie 14 Catamaran out and catch the waves on that then one would jump of the cat and onto the surfboard. He jokes about inventing tanker surfing.


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

Mr. Breeze said:


> Surfs Up....


well, since you put The Beach Boys out there, I give you the King of the Surf Guitar - Dick Dale


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

captnickm said:


> My dad used to surf them as a teen back in the 60's. He didn't have a power boat and the waves move to fast to paddle into. Him and a friend would take their Hobie 14 Catamaran out and catch the waves on that then one would jump of the cat and onto the surfboard. He jokes about inventing tanker surfing.


He probably did invent it. I surfed then and had never heard of them back then. Cool story.


----------



## buck001 (Jan 5, 2011)

Yeah nothing against James and his charters but i would rather be out on my boat with some friends and not spending $400 to $600 for the day.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

buck001 said:


> Yeah nothing against James and his charters but i would rather be out on my boat with some friends and not spending $400 to $600 for the day.


Of course, but he probably caters to people visiting and don't have the boats or means to do it. If he can make a living and make money then by all means DO IT!!!


----------



## buck001 (Jan 5, 2011)

Yes sir i agree!


----------



## Michael Dill (May 27, 2004)

Unless you fellas thinking about doing it have scouted it out and know the routine...... Its not just as simple as it sounds, LOL! You have to know where the good breaks are and you wont find many people to just give them up. Most of the ones my crew have came about them on our own. Not every ship coming in pushes a good enough wake to get a crest out of it and yes you do need it to crest. 

You can spend the money on fuel and your time and figure it out or pay a knowledgable guide and cut the learning curve. Wish i had done the latter......Sure is fun riding 1/2 mile waves though........ Good time!


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

My cousin and I spoke to James about the trip. My fat arse isn't ready yet. I've bulked up since my college surfing days in Santa Cruz, CA.. I'm working on it, dropped 35 lbs since last Dec. Have another 35-40 to go. Maybe next year...


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Caught one of those in my poling skiff once. It was a hoot.


----------



## txflatsguy (Jan 14, 2006)

Cptnick u know anything about Tcdyc?


----------



## Delesandwich (Dec 30, 2008)

If anyone wants to scout out the Matty channel sometime PM me. I've seen it break but I just don't have anyone to go with. Also Pass Cavallo has an amazing little "A" frame on the right days but that's another one I'd like to have someone in the boat watching.



Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk HD


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Of course, but he probably caters to people visiting and don't have the boats or means to do it. If he can make a living and make money then by all means DO IT!!!


James does have a boat. He started with a small whaler. Now he is running a 23 variside GC.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

I don't surf, but we used to get out in the ship channel off the Texas City Dike in our boat and "surf" the wakes. Did it on the catamaran also. Those wakes are HUGE and you can ride them for a long time.


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

heard there was an accident out there today!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

willeye said:


> heard there was an accident out there today!


x2


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

willeye said:


> heard there was an accident out there today!


Boat capsized apparently.


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

jamisjockey said:


> Boat capsized apparently.


any kind of news reference to this?
didn't see anything.


----------



## frankt667 (Dec 7, 2009)

article on Chron.com -- James was the only one who suffered injury. All surfers came out unharmed. Two surfers were about to catch a wave and looked back to see boat capsized. James hurt his back really bad and not sure on the condition of his boat. RESPECT the ocean fellas...even the most experienced guy like James can get caught in a bad spot.


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

I was anchored up next to the causeway in Portland when as set of these waves came in I had to get quick before I was flipped over. I was in a 17' Aluminium boat. Told my buddies about the waves and they laughed at me..


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

txflatsguy said:


> Cptnick u know anything about Tcdyc?


Sorry, I just saw this. Sure do. Do you sail cats?


----------

